# Delaware Surf/Inshore



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looking for info on surf/inshore fishing in Delaware. I’ll be heading up there for a week, and plan to bring a surf pole and inshore rod. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thesaltdrip (Mar 15, 2018)

@bigcountry88 cape Henlopen is a good starting point for beach fishing and you don’t have to drive on. If you’re further south near OC assawoman has some fun inshore fishing


----------

